# Testing the Waters: Want to Run a 4e D&D game Online



## Randomthoughts (Oct 29, 2019)

Looking to see how much interest is out there for an online (VTT) game of 4th ed D&D.  

This would be my first time running someone online, so I'm just in the preliminary stages of exploring VTT's. I'm hoping to start in the new year with possible one-shots to work out kinks and become familiar with the tool. This would also allow getting to know players and setting up the campaign.

I ran a 4e Dark Sun campaign for a couple of years BITD; it was one of the best RPG experiences of my life (in large part to the people, of course). I'm open to Dark Sun but leaning heavily toward Nentir Vale/POL.

So, if interested, please let me know. And if you have any recommendations of a VTT and tips/tricks in general, please share.


----------



## Manchurian (Mar 31, 2020)

When


----------

